# Minnkota I pilot



## M77 Ruger (Jun 2, 2017)

Any of you guys use one of these and if so how do you like it and what model do you have? Been thinking of buying one but not sure how they hold up in saltwater


----------



## fishman01 (Jun 2, 2017)

I never want to fish without one again. Buy it, you will never regret it. The SpotLock feature alone is worth the money.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2017)

fishman01 said:


> I never want to fish without one again. Buy it, you will never regret it. The SpotLock feature alone is worth the money.



^^This^^

I have the Terrova and it is well worth the money! I was fishing the flats a few weeks ago and never once threw out an anchor. Having a remote allows more time for everything and allows you to move all over the boat. I'll never be without a MinnKota no matter what boat I buy.


----------



## pic217 (Jun 2, 2017)

I have been using a saltwater Minn Kota with spot lock for 5 years, they are worth their weight in gold. I no longer have an anchor.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jun 2, 2017)

I guess I am going to have to buy me one


----------



## wellwood (Jun 3, 2017)

They are awesome. If you get the auto deploy one. You never have to touch it again.


----------



## FUGAZI (Jun 3, 2017)

*Will it work on a deep-v hull?*

Can you use them on anything other than a skiff or bay boat?

Is it better than a Power Pole?


----------



## marshdawg (Jun 4, 2017)

I have the i-pilot and the power pole.  If I had to choose just one it would be the i-pilot hands down.  Its the best money I ever spent on a boat.  Your power pole is useless in more than 6-8 feet of water.  The i-pilot with spot lock is a game changer forever.  I have not dropped
 an anchor in 2 years.


----------



## wellwood (Jun 4, 2017)

FUGAZI said:


> Can you use them on anything other than a skiff or bay boat?
> 
> Is it better than a Power Pole?



I have a ten ft power pole. I would say they both have there advantages but if I could only have one. It would be the I pilot.


----------



## Inshore83k (Jun 4, 2017)

*Motor Guide*

What about the Motor Guide xi5? Have read up on them and get good reviews. Anyone have any personal experience? The motor guide is a few hundred dollars less.


----------



## brriner (Jun 6, 2017)

Got a Minn Kota Riptide 55 ST 12 volt model with iPilot and love it.  As has been stated previously, being able to hit the spot lock and not put out an anchor makes it worth the purchase price.  I will say, it takes a minute or two for it to settle out on the spot when you hit spot lock but it's just so nice not having to put out and pick up that dang anchor!  I've got mine rigged with two batteries in parallel (NOT SERIES!) so I have twice the amperage for a loooooooooong time on spot lock before I ever notice a difference.  I have used it up to 7 hours at the jetties area in St. Marys and still had half battery power left at the end of the day.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Jun 8, 2017)

fishman01 said:


> I never want to fish without one again. Buy it, you will never regret it. The SpotLock feature alone is worth the money.



This! Between it and the power pole I couldn't tell you the last time I used my anchor...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)

Inshore83k said:


> What about the Motor Guide xi5? Have read up on them and get good reviews. Anyone have any personal experience? The motor guide is a few hundred dollars less.



Why would you settle for a Subaru when you can get the Mercedes for just a few hundred dollars more?


----------



## ssramage (Jun 9, 2017)

I just bought a boat with a 55# Riptide iPilot on it. Not sure it's quite powerful enough for my boat (Scout 172) but I'll likely be upgrading to the 24V in the near future. I've fished with a few guys that have them, and they all love them. Looking forward to testing it out!


----------



## boatbuilder (Jun 9, 2017)

Does anyone have one with a bow rail? How much vertical room does it need to deploy.

I want one on my big boat but want to keep my bow rail.


----------



## sentrysam (Jun 15, 2017)

*bow rail*

yea,I have one ,i cut the very front of the rail off .no problem with it ,it's on a 1900 Key West .fact is ,this is my second one ,had one for 8 years and finally the trolling motor gave up ,lots of use though 3 or 5 times a week sometime


----------

